# Things working to plan..THANKS



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey guys in a *GOOD *mood as things working to plan inshallah I should be in Hurghada in one year, my apartment paid for and my business in the UK has picked up, any shipping will be handled by a UK to UK agent who I trust (my web designer!) so I won't even need to work all at the age of 41 WHOOP WHOOP however I will still want to push forward with a business in Egypt around business development and marketing!

Thanks to a couple of people who contacted me with helpful information and also people who responded to my posts

Things were not looking that good last week for me.

A few doors were being shut however my friend said do not despair, as Allah closes one business door 70 more open :clap2:

Arabic lessons are SLOWLY coming on I spend about 30 minutes twice per day

The only thing that won't be coming with me are my speedos SHUDDER :spit:


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Horus said:


> Hey guys in a *GOOD *mood as things working to plan inshallah I should be in Hurghada in one year, my apartment paid for and my business in the UK has picked up, any shipping will be handled by a UK to UK agent who I trust (my web designer!) so I won't even need to work all at the age of 41 WHOOP WHOOP however I will still want to push forward with a business in Egypt around business development and marketing!
> 
> Thanks to a couple of people who contacted me with helpful information and also people who responded to my posts
> 
> ...


Hi Horus,
Good on you for sticking with your plans, hope they continue to go well for you.
I am also learning alittle arabic but slowly!!
Jo


----------

